# The Evolution of a Handle Maker



## Dave Martell (Mar 24, 2014)

The very first knife that I rehandled (for money) came back to me to get the handle trimmed down. The owner's wife has taken a liking to the knife but disliked the wide rear end it has. Early on I used to make the butt end(s) pretty wide (doing so because of lack of knowledge) and on this particular handle the owner had specifically asked for wideness in the butt so he got it as that's all I knew anyway. :wink:

So here's the evolution of my handle making caught in pictures. Actually it's not completely accurate as I use small diameter pins these days and different liner material but it does show how I've changed the shape, contours, and finish in subtle ways. 

_BTW, all of the "old" pictures were taken when the handle was first done way back when.
_













One of the major changes (although it really barely shows) is how I've changed the way I shape finger wrap relief on the underside of the beak (?) of the tang. This feature does more for handle comfort than anything I've seen or experimented with.














I threw these bonus shots in for the owner....


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 24, 2014)

Rachael Ray Ray has a wide rear end too..................


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 24, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> Rachael Ray Ray has a wide rear end too..................




I would NEVER reduce that.......*NEVER!!*


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 24, 2014)

" One of the major changes (although it really barely shows) is how I've changed the way I shape finger wrap relief on the underside of the beak (?) of the tang. This feature does more for handle comfort than anything I've seen or experimented with. " 

Dave, were you talking about smoothing the area below the bolster on the heel of the blade for comfort?


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 24, 2014)

You're the knife whisperer


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 24, 2014)

Mrmnms said:


> " One of the major changes (although it really barely shows) is how I've changed the way I shape finger wrap relief on the underside of the beak (?) of the tang. This feature does more for handle comfort than anything I've seen or experimented with. "
> 
> Dave, were you talking about smoothing the area below the bolster on the heel of the blade for comfort?





I'm referring to this area circled. I remove material from the sides of the handle down into the curve section on the bottom. This allows the fingers to wrap around the handle more comfortably, if done correctly the handle disappears in the hand. I'm still shooting for perfection here, I'll chase this forever.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 24, 2014)

Erilyn75 said:


> You're the knife whisperer




I wish!


----------

